# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 2800 pppoe over ethernet

## bios176

Καλησπερα.

Εχω βάλει ενα ADSL MODEM σε Bridge mode και προσπαθώ να στήσω τον 2811 να κάνει pppoe μεσω τις FA0/0. H FA0/0 είναι συνδεμένη με το modem.
παραθέτω config.




```
Router>
Router>en
Router#sh ver
Cisco IOS Software, 2800 Software (C2800NM-IPVOICEK9-M), Version 15.1(4)M6, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc2)
Technical Support: http://www.cisco.com/techsupport
Copyright (c) 1986-2013 by Cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Thu 14-Feb-13 04:14 by prod_rel_team

ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 12.4(13r)T, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)

Router uptime is 1 minute
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c2800nm-ipvoicek9-mz.151-4.M6.bin"
Last reload type: Normal Reload


This product contains cryptographic features and is subject to United
States and local country laws governing import, export, transfer and
use. Delivery of Cisco cryptographic products does not imply
third-party authority to import, export, distribute or use encryption.
Importers, exporters, distributors and users are responsible for
compliance with U.S. and local country laws. By using this product you
agree to comply with applicable laws and regulations. If you are unable
to comply with U.S. and local laws, return this product immediately.

A summary of U.S. laws governing Cisco cryptographic products may be found at:
http://www.cisco.com/wwl/export/crypto/tool/stqrg.html

If you require further assistance please contact us by sending email to
export@cisco.com.

Cisco 2811 (revision 1.0) with 512000K/12288K bytes of memory.
Processor board ID FCZ1224714F
2 FastEthernet interfaces
DRAM configuration is 64 bits wide with parity enabled.
239K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
1957536K bytes of ATA CompactFlash (Read/Write)


License Info:

License UDI:

-------------------------------------------------
Device#   PID                   SN
-------------------------------------------------
*0        CISCO2811             FCZ1224714F     



Configuration register is 0x2102
```



```
Router#sh run
Building configuration...


Current configuration : 1305 bytes
!
version 15.1
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
!
no aaa new-model
!
dot11 syslog
ip source-route
!
!
ip cef
!
!
!         
no ipv6 cef
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
voice-card 0
!
crypto pki token default removal timeout 0
!
!
!
!
license udi pid CISCO2811 sn FCZ1224714F
!
!
!         
!
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
 no ip address
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username χχχχχχχχ password 0 χχχχχ
 ppp ipcp route default
!
ip forward-protocol nd
!
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
ip nat inside source list 100 interface Dialer1 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
!
access-list 100 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 any
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
!
!
mgcp profile default
!
!         
!
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login
 transport input all
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
end

Router#
```

με sh ip int brief βλέπω όλα up αλλά καμία  public ip στον dialer. Επίσης με debug ppp authe δεν παίρνω κανένα αποτέλεσμα αν εχω κανει λαθος username pass. Εχω δοκιμασει και αλλο routeraki bridge mode.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

- - - Updated - - -

Δεν ξέρω πως αλλά τελικά δούλεψε.
Παραθέτω config για όποιον αντιμετωπίσει το ίδιο.



```
no ip domain lookup
no ipv6 cef
multilink bundle-name authenticated

vpdn enable
!
vpdn-group 1
!         
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
voice-card 0
!
crypto pki token default removal timeout 0
!
!
!
!
license udi pid CISCO2811 sn FCZ1224714F
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
 no ip address
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 duplex auto
 speed auto
 pppoe enable group global
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 no cdp enable
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxx password 0 xxxxx
 ppp ipcp dns request
 ppp ipcp route default
!
ip forward-protocol nd
!
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
ip nat inside source list 100 interface Dialer1 overload
!
access-list 100 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 192.168.2.0 0.0.0.255 any
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
!
!
mgcp profile default
!
!
!
!
!         
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login
 transport input all
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
end

Router#
```

----------

